

Show HN:  Would you use this Twitter iPad App? - dylanz
http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/26/birds-eye-ipad-app-lets-you-use-twitter-while-looking-down-on-i/
Any critical feedback of our Twitter client for the iPad (free) would be appreciated.  Would you use this?  A screensaver version?  The ability to add other channels besides Twitter?  I'm all ears.<p>http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/26/birds-eye-ipad-app-lets-you-use-twitter-while-looking-down-on-i/
======
evilswan
So.. it plots tweets on a map.

I live in a sparsely-populated area, so there'd never be the density of my
Twitter friends to make it work for me.

